# Wash a house 4 2000 in 2 days



## Slicks painting (Jun 25, 2011)

Wash a house in 2 days for 2000


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok...lol


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like to buy a vowel for 200.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol it does have that look!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pesos?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I was thinking his name was appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

What the F is going on around here anymore.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You know, I once worked at a small ranch style home, maybe 1500 sq. ft. and the HO thought he got a great deal having it power washed for something like $1200.00. Who knows. Where is Ken?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Next thing you know the gal from Singapore is going to roll in looking for a price on her velvet Elvis.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Next thing you know the gal from Singapore is going to roll in looking for a price on her velvet Elvis.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::help:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is what happens when people start thinking everything is a text!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> This is what happens when people start thinking everything is a text!


lol 4sure :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Slick,
Let's have a do over and try this again, we were just being a little silly, you might try posting here and introducing yourself.
Thanks


----------



## Slicks painting (Jun 25, 2011)

I am small town painter and have recently started my own company and I was very happy to get a decent paying pressure washing job I have been painting for 12 years for other people and it feels good to be working for myself.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Slicks painting said:


> I am small town painter and have recently started my own company and I was very happy to get a decent paying pressure washing job I have been painting for 12 years for other people and it feels good to be working for myself.


What type of chems did you use?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good for you Slick. Now your post makes alot more sense!


----------



## Slicks painting (Jun 25, 2011)

Vinegar and bleach and water mixed in sprayer


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you photograph the project?


----------



## Slicks painting (Jun 25, 2011)

No but it came real clean and they were real happy


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

great


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Did you photograph the project?





Slicks painting said:


> No but it came real clean and they were real happy


Thats too bad, gotta get those pics for your FB page yo


Slicks painting said:


> I am small town painter and have recently started my own company and I was very happy to get a decent paying pressure washing job I have been painting for 12 years for other people and it feels good to be working for myself.


Cool, now you can spend a couple weeks by kicking back and working on your FB page and posting stuff on here


Slicks painting said:


> Wash a house in 2 days for 2000


Was it a big house? Did you use ladders, rent equipment? Please help a brotha out


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Slicks painting said:


> Vinegar and bleach and water mixed in sprayer


Are you kidding me? 
Trying to kill anthrax or yourself?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I use a special blend of bleach and ammonia myself. 


Seriously though, what's up with the vinegar? That's a new one to me.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I only keep vinegar around to neutralize acids I use on decks in case I get some on me.

I know house cleaning ladies use it to clean windows, but thats about it.

ACR Products has some very good *house washing detergents*. They also have very good customer service. Ask for Tom or Barbara and tell them Jimmy from Colonial in Reading sent ya.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I can name that tune in one note.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF is this forum coming to? 
2000 to wash a house? how big of a house? Must of been good size if it took two days.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I just washed a house for 2000 today too, 3 guys, 33 hours, scrub brightend scrub brighten rinse rinse rinse rinse.... my arms still burn (from the oxalic acid)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> WTF is this forum coming to?
> 2000 to wash a house? how big of a house? Must of been good size if it took two days.


chit, if I was getting 2k to wash a house with stuff I have underneath the sink, I'd take two days to do it even if it was a one bedroom outhouse.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

8000 sqft house, 10 gal brightener, shingles everywhere above 12, crazy rooflines, metal roof, it was awesome..... I think there was almost a mutany on my @ss


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike's QP said:


> 8000 sqft house, 10 gal brightener, shingles everywhere above 12, crazy rooflines, metal roof, it was awesome..... I think there was almost a mutany on my @ss


Did the HO's get the slip n slide out and kick it on the lawn, being it was Sunday? Thats what you call synergy:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to be a lowballer in the PW industry. I'll do it for a grand :jester: 

Just wait, next we'll have a thread "Vinegar price increase" we're all doomed, no one escapes. :no:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm going to be a lowballer in the PW industry. I'll do it for a grand :jester:
> 
> Just wait, next we'll have a thread "Vinegar price increase" we're all doomed, no one escapes. :no:


You laugh... make your way over to the PW forums. 

$2000 for 33 man hours is already low-balling. :jester:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I use a special blend of bleach and ammonia myself.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, what's up with the vinegar? That's a new one to me.


Same type of effect...lowers the PH of the bleach and releases gases.
I think...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bleach+ammonia(or acids like vinegar)=cyanide gas. 
ie, the stuff the Nazis used in the gas chambers for mass murder.

Needless to say these should not be mixed. The off-gasing can knock you out in seconds in an enclosed space. At best, permanent lung damage is possible anywhere.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is a good example of not knowing what the he77 you are doing.No offence but mixing chemicals is a BIG DEAL! I know,"It's just pressure washin" but you should probably do a little research before becoming a mad scientist
http://chemistry.about.com/od/toxicchemicals/a/Mixing-Bleach-And-Vinegar.htm


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Bleach+ammonia(or acids like vinegar)=cyanide gas.
> ie, the stuff the Nazis used in the gas chambers for mass murder.
> 
> Needless to say these should not be mixed. The off-gasing can knock you out in seconds in an enclosed space. At best, permanent lung damage is possible anywhere.


I had a cousin who died...she was a house cleaner. Destroyed her lungs...not good.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> You laugh... make your way over to the PW forums.
> 
> $2000 for 33 man hours is already low-balling. :jester:


I believe you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Did the HO's get the slip n slide out and kick it on the lawn, being it was Sunday? Thats what you call synergy:thumbsup:


 We moved the slip n slide right under the eaves, they were hitting it with a steady stream of oxalic acid!


----------

